# Il sentimento di mezzo



## Minerva (1 Luglio 2014)

non è amore, non è "solo sesso" che cazzarola é?
svolgimento ...almeno un protocollo


----------



## Chiara Matraini (1 Luglio 2014)

Minerva ha detto:


> non è amore, non è "solo sesso" che cazzarola é?
> svolgimento ...almeno un protocollo


molto interessante

tento una leggera provocazione, aspettando chi lo conosce meglio di me: è un luogo dove si parcheggia la mente per non sentirsi troppo importanti o troppo sminuiti?


----------



## Clementine Kruczynski (1 Luglio 2014)

Chiedi a Farfie, è lei l'esperta


----------



## Nocciola (1 Luglio 2014)

Clementine Kruczynski ha detto:


> Chiedi a Farfie, è lei l'esperta


Cretina :smile:


----------



## Nocciola (1 Luglio 2014)

Affetto, attrazione, complicità. Piacere di passare del tempo insieme.


----------



## Minerva (1 Luglio 2014)

farfalla ha detto:


> Affetto, attrazione, complicità. Piacere di passare del tempo insieme.


ma come fai a dire che non può diventare amore?


----------



## Tubarao (1 Luglio 2014)

Lo potrei spiegare benissimo.







Non ne ho voglia ora


----------



## Fiammetta (1 Luglio 2014)

Minerva ha detto:


> non è amore, non è "solo sesso" che cazzarola é?
> svolgimento ...almeno un protocollo


Infatuazione, momentanea passione, pruriginosa voglia, paura di perdere occasioni, paura di invecchiare, riempire un vuoto illudendosi di aver trovato una degna sostituzione, solitudine, immaturità, voglia di trasgredire ... Io un protocollo non te lo scrivo però ... Rimandami a settembre e la chiudiamo lì


----------



## Clementine Kruczynski (1 Luglio 2014)

Tubarao ha detto:


> Lo potrei spiegare benissimo.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


chi è quello nell'avatar?


----------



## Buscopann (1 Luglio 2014)

Minerva ha detto:


> non è amore, non è "solo sesso" che cazzarola é?
> svolgimento ...almeno un protocollo


Non è bianco, non è nero. Che cazzo è? E non mi si venga a dire che esiste il grigio!
Beh..se non lo vedi non è detto che non esiste..Magari sei solo daltonica.

Buscopann


----------



## Minerva (1 Luglio 2014)

ma questo in poche parole è sesso e quasi basta





Fiammetta ha detto:


> *Infatuazione, momentanea passione, pruriginosa voglia, paura di perdere occasioni, paura di invecchiare, riempire un vuoto illudendosi di aver trovato una degna sostituzione, solitudine, immaturità, voglia di trasgredire ... Io un protocollo non te lo scrivo però ... Rimandami a settembre e la chiudiamo l*ì


----------



## Nocciola (1 Luglio 2014)

Minerva ha detto:


> ma come fai a dire che non può diventare amore?


Che non possa diventare amore non lo so
Per me l'amore è molto di più di questo. 
Se penso a me lo sapevo prima ancora di andarci a letto che non potevo amarlo perchè le differenze erano troppe, i bisogni diversi, il suo concetto di vita insieme l'opposto del mio, ecc ecc
E soprattutto perchè l'uomo con cui volevo invecchiare e crescere i miei figli era un altro


----------



## Fiammetta (1 Luglio 2014)

Minerva ha detto:


> ma questo in poche parole è sesso e quasi basta


Il sesso e' sesso che puoi condire con queste cose o altro a seconda se sei innamorata o meno  io vado a braccio che non sono esperta in materia della terra  di mezzo


----------



## Minerva (1 Luglio 2014)

farfalla ha detto:


> Che non possa diventare amore non lo so
> Per me l'amore è molto di più di questo.
> Se penso a me lo sapevo prima ancora di andarci a letto che non potevo amarlo perchè le differenze erano troppe, i bisogni diversi, il suo concetto di vita insieme l'opposto del mio, ecc ecc
> E soprattutto perchè l'uomo con cui volevo invecchiare e crescere i miei figli era un altro


l'amore è molto più perchè cresce e aumenta.


----------



## Minerva (1 Luglio 2014)

Fiammetta ha detto:


> Il sesso e' sesso che puoi condire con queste cose o altro a seconda se sei innamorata o meno  io vado a braccio che non sono esperta in materia della terra  di mezzo


allora avanti un altro


----------



## Nocciola (1 Luglio 2014)

Minerva ha detto:


> l'amore è molto più perchè cresce e aumenta.


anche e ha altre basi


----------



## Minerva (1 Luglio 2014)

quindi, farfalla, il rapporto con quell'uomo poteva reggere solo da amanti...l'avessi conosciuto da libera non ci avresti fatto l'amore?


----------



## Nocciola (1 Luglio 2014)

Minerva ha detto:


> quindi, farfalla, il rapporto con quell'uomo poteva reggere solo da amanti...l'avessi conosciuto da libera non ci avresti fatto l'amore?


Ci avrei fatto l'amore sicuramente ma sapendo che non poteva essre l'uomo per me.


----------



## Minerva (1 Luglio 2014)

bah





farfalla ha detto:


> Ci avrei fatto l'amore sicuramente ma sapendo che non poteva essre l'uomo per me.


----------



## Fiammetta (1 Luglio 2014)

Minerva ha detto:


> allora avanti un altro


:blu:iange:


----------



## oscuro (1 Luglio 2014)

*Si*

La parola chiave è complicità.Non è amore non è sesso.


----------



## Tubarao (1 Luglio 2014)

Fiammetta ha detto:


> Il sesso e' sesso che puoi condire con queste cose o altro a seconda se sei innamorata o meno  io vado a braccio che non sono esperta in materia della terra  di mezzo


Feel deeds awake. Now for wrath, now for ruin and the red dawn.


----------



## Minerva (1 Luglio 2014)

un momento...veramente quello che non capivo era il discorso  di tebe del solo sesso , 
in effetti quello che dice farfalla è più comprensibile.
sono confusa:unhappy:


----------



## oscuro (1 Luglio 2014)

*Minerva*



Minerva ha detto:


> un momento...veramente quello che non capivo era il discorso  di tebe del solo sesso ,
> in effetti quello che dice farfalla è più comprensibile.
> sono confusa:unhappy:


Ci penso io?


----------



## Nocciola (1 Luglio 2014)

Minerva ha detto:


> bah


Tu hai amato tutti gli uomini con cui sei stata a letto?


----------



## Minerva (1 Luglio 2014)

oscuro ha detto:


> La parola chiave è complicità.Non è amore non è sesso.


ma la vwera complicità è un sentimento parecchio evoluto

mi gira la testa


----------



## Clementine Kruczynski (1 Luglio 2014)

Minerva ha detto:


> un momento...veramente quello che non capivo era il *discorso  di tebe del solo sesso* ,
> in effetti quello che dice farfalla è più comprensibile.
> sono confusa:unhappy:


tipo?


----------



## oscuro (1 Luglio 2014)

*No*



Minerva ha detto:


> ma la vwera complicità è un sentimento parecchio evoluto
> 
> mi gira la testa


Manco per niente.Io sono stato molto complice di donne che non ho amato.


----------



## Hellseven (1 Luglio 2014)

Minerva ha detto:


> non è amore, non è "solo sesso" che cazzarola é?
> svolgimento ...almeno un protocollo


E' sublimazione degli spiriti attraversi i corpi


----------



## Nocciola (1 Luglio 2014)

Minerva ha detto:


> un momento...veramente quello che non capivo era il discorso  di tebe del solo sesso ,
> in effetti quello che dice farfalla è più comprensibile.
> sono confusa:unhappy:


Dopo 4 anni ti ho mandato in confusione ? 
Un giorno da ricordare


----------



## Hellseven (1 Luglio 2014)

Minerva ha detto:


> non è amore, non è "solo sesso" che cazzarola é?
> svolgimento ...almeno un protocollo


Ma è anche ciò che ognuno sente che sia e vuole che sia


----------



## Minerva (1 Luglio 2014)

farfalla ha detto:


> Tu hai amato tutti gli uomini con cui sei stata a letto?


certo che no, con alcuni trasgressione e sperimentazione ...un paio amore di cui uno folle


----------



## Fiammetta (1 Luglio 2014)

Tubarao ha detto:


> Feel deeds awake. Now for wrath, now for ruin and the red dawn.


Appassionato?


----------



## Nocciola (1 Luglio 2014)

Minerva ha detto:


> certo che no, con alcuni trasgressione e sperimentazione ...un paio amore di cui uno folle


E allora non capisco cosa non ti torna


----------



## Minerva (1 Luglio 2014)

farfalla ha detto:


> E allora non capisco cosa non ti torna


neanch'io


----------



## Joey Blow (1 Luglio 2014)

Chiudete il thread.


----------



## Minerva (1 Luglio 2014)

vabé ho chiesto e ho capito, ciao


----------



## Clementine Kruczynski (1 Luglio 2014)

Hellseven ha detto:


> E' sublimazione degli spiriti attraversi i corpi



bello, mi piace

speriamo non arrivi Joey a dirci vaffanculo


----------



## free (1 Luglio 2014)

Minerva ha detto:


> non è amore, non è "solo sesso" che cazzarola é?
> svolgimento ...almeno un protocollo



non capisco la domanda

parli solo di amanti o anche in generale?


----------



## Clementine Kruczynski (1 Luglio 2014)

Joey Blow ha detto:


> Chiudete il thread.





bello lui


----------



## Minerva (1 Luglio 2014)

e il tuo contributo? molla il cafonaccio





Clementine Kruczynski ha detto:


> bello lui


----------



## Chiara Matraini (1 Luglio 2014)

oscuro ha detto:


> La parola chiave è complicità.Non è amore non è sesso.



quoto


----------



## Joey Blow (1 Luglio 2014)

Chiudi, chiudi!


----------



## Minerva (1 Luglio 2014)

Joey Blow ha detto:


> Chiudi, chiudi!


io odio chiudere , vattene tu!


----------



## Clementine Kruczynski (1 Luglio 2014)

Minerva ha detto:


> e il tuo contributo? molla il cafonaccio


ma io sono innamorata dell'ammmmmmore

cos'è sta cosa in mezzo?

ci provo:

é piacere di passare del tempo con un'altra persona a cui si vuole bene anche se non è davvero amore e si sa che non c'è futuro... e ci si fa sesso

è tipo un trombamico (che ti chiama alle 4 di notte )


----------



## Chiara Matraini (1 Luglio 2014)

farfalla ha detto:


> Tu hai amato tutti gli uomini con cui sei stata a letto?


ma il sentimento di mezzo implica per forza il sesso?


----------



## Minerva (1 Luglio 2014)

ma allora lo capisco benissimo 





Chiara Matraini ha detto:


> ma il sentimento di mezzo implica per forza il sesso?


----------



## Clementine Kruczynski (1 Luglio 2014)

Chiara Matraini ha detto:


> ma il sentimento di mezzo implica per forza il sesso?


allora quella è amicizia


oppure c'è il caso dell'amore virtuale


----------



## Fiammetta (1 Luglio 2014)

Joey Blow ha detto:


> Chiudete il thread.


Perché ? :singleeye:


----------



## Minerva (1 Luglio 2014)

CHIUSO PER FERIE


----------



## Principessa (1 Luglio 2014)

Minerva ha detto:


> non è amore, non è "solo sesso" che cazzarola é?
> svolgimento ...almeno un protocollo


Posso essere cinica? 
È un niente travestito da qualcosa.


----------



## Hellseven (1 Luglio 2014)

Principessa ha detto:


> Posso essere cinica?
> È un niente travestito da qualcosa.


Tipo respirare, aprire gli occhi, mangiare ecc cioè un gesto naturale più o meno istintivo e naturale?


----------



## Nocciola (1 Luglio 2014)

Clementine Kruczynski ha detto:


> allora quella è amicizia
> 
> 
> oppure c'è il caso dell'amore virtuale


Cos'é l'amore virtuale?


----------



## Hellseven (1 Luglio 2014)

farfalla ha detto:


> Cos'é l'amore virtuale?


Quello che può nascere in rete, qui sopra per esempio.


----------



## Nocciola (1 Luglio 2014)

Hellseven ha detto:


> Quello che può nascere in rete, qui sopra per esempio.


Amore?????
Simpatia, attrazione, sesso virtuale


----------



## Clementine Kruczynski (1 Luglio 2014)

farfalla ha detto:


> Cos'é l'amore virtuale?


quando ti "innamori" di una persona che conosci solo virtualmente, che non hai mai incontrato, quindi non c'è sesso di mezzo, ma attrazione mentale, curiosità, desiderio, voglia di sentirsi, di raccontarsi, di comunicare e quant'altro


----------



## Nocciola (1 Luglio 2014)

Clementine Kruczynski ha detto:


> quando ti "innamori" di una persona che conosci solo virtualmente, che non hai mai incontrato, quindi non c'è sesso di mezzo, ma attrazione mentale, curiosità, desiderio, voglia di sentirsi, di raccontarsi, di comunicare e quant'altro


La parte finale la quoto e passi innamorare tra virgolette. L'amore per me é altro


----------



## Clementine Kruczynski (1 Luglio 2014)

farfalla ha detto:


> La parte finale la quoto e passi innamorare tra virgolette. L'amore per me é altro


e infatti questo è amore virtuale, non amore reale


----------



## Buscopann (1 Luglio 2014)

Domanda.
Se doveste spiegare il colore rosso a parole. Senza mostrarlo  che parole usereste?

Buscopann


----------



## Hellseven (1 Luglio 2014)

farfalla ha detto:


> Amore?????
> Simpatia, attrazione, sesso virtuale


Butterfly l'amore può essere unilaterale: io posso fare sex on line con te convinto di farlo con chi mi ama perché io voglio amare ma tu nello stesso tempo sei convinta che stai facendo un gioco inusual e edivertente con uno sipmatico e basta.
L'amore è sempre nella propria prospettiva almeno inzialmente.
Difatti quando scoppia la disillusione e spesso la rabbia con annessa violenza?
Quando l'altro ti riporta sul piano del reale e ti fa capire che era un film proiettato da te:smile:


----------



## Minerva (1 Luglio 2014)

Buscopann ha detto:


> Domanda.
> Se doveste spiegare il colore rosso a parole. Senza mostrarlo  che parole usereste?
> 
> Buscopann


direi di pensare al calore del fuoco.


----------



## Nobody (1 Luglio 2014)

Minerva ha detto:


> non è amore, non è "solo sesso" che cazzarola é?
> svolgimento ...almeno un protocollo


In casi così, la voglia di essere "riconosciuti" da un altro... in qualche forma, basta che sia.


----------



## Hellseven (1 Luglio 2014)

Nobody ha detto:


> In casi così, la voglia di essere "riconosciuti" da un altro... in qualche forma, basta che sia.


E se fosse la voglia di andare oltre se stessi per fondersi seppur metaforicamente con l'altro, almeno per il tempo dell'orgasmo


----------



## Minerva (1 Luglio 2014)

Nobody ha detto:


> In casi così, la voglia di essere "riconosciuti" da un altro... in qualche forma, basta che sia.


perché mai ci si dovrebbe accontentare di questa via di mezzo?


----------



## Nobody (1 Luglio 2014)

Minerva ha detto:


> perché mai ci si dovrebbe accontentare di questa via di mezzo?


perchè chi si accontenta gode :smile:
non so dirti, ma penso che per parecchie persone poter arrivare a quello sia già tanto.


----------



## Nobody (1 Luglio 2014)

Hellseven ha detto:


> E se fosse la voglia di andare oltre se stessi per fondersi seppur metaforicamente con l'altro, almeno per il tempo dell'orgasmo


se ho inteso bene la domanda di minerva, credo che la fusione sia un problema che queste persone non contemplino troppo  credo sia soprattutto il desiderio di dimostrare che esistono davvero.


----------



## Buscopann (1 Luglio 2014)

Buscopann ha detto:


> Domanda.
> Se doveste spiegare il colore rosso a parole. Senza mostrarlo  che parole usereste?
> 
> Buscopann





Minerva ha detto:


> direi di pensare al calore del fuoco.


L'accendiamo o qualcuno userebbe parole diverse?
Scommetto di sì.
Voglio dire che è impossibile descrivere in modo univoco un colore senza mostrarlo.
E così a mio modo di vedere sono i sentimenti.
Quindi il sentimento di mezzo è qualcosa che qualcuno ha vissuto e qualcun altro no. Chi non lo ha vissuto è perché ancora non l'ha incontrato sulla sua strada ma magari potrebbe viverlo oppure semplicemente non è predisposto a viverlo. 
Facendo l'esempio dei colori..Ci sono persone daltoniche che il rosso non lo vedono

Buscopann


----------



## Minerva (1 Luglio 2014)

Buscopann ha detto:


> L'accendiamo o qualcuno userebbe parole diverse?
> Scommetto di sì.
> Voglio dire che è impossibile descrivere in modo univoco un colore senza mostrarlo.
> E così a mio modo di vedere sono i sentimenti.
> ...


certo.


----------



## Nocciola (1 Luglio 2014)

Clementine Kruczynski ha detto:


> e infatti questo è amore virtuale, non amore reale


Basta che non li paragoni puoi chiamarli come vuoi.
Basta che la differenza ti sia chiara (occhio che partono i calci in culo )


----------



## Nocciola (1 Luglio 2014)

Minerva ha detto:


> perché mai ci si dovrebbe accontentare di questa via di mezzo?


Se accontentare ha un'eccezione negativa non lo condivido.


----------



## Buscopann (1 Luglio 2014)

Minerva ha detto:


> certo.


In questo caso potrebbero descrivertelo in 1000 modi diversi, ma in ogni caso non lo capiresti se non sei predisposta a viverlo.
Non lo capiresti però anche se lo fossi. E' solo vivendolo che le cose cambierebbero.
I sentimenti sono qualcosa che va al di là di qualsiasi possibile descrizione. Lo stesso amore non si può descrivere. Perché ognuno ama in modo diverso.

Buscopann


----------



## spleen (1 Luglio 2014)

Se noi oggi non riusciamo a definire il rapporto di mezzo è perché non riusciamo compiutamente nemmeno a definire le sue due estremità cioè il rapporto di pura attrazione e la sostanza del rapporto di amore.


----------



## Clementine Kruczynski (1 Luglio 2014)

farfalla ha detto:


> Basta che non li paragoni puoi chiamarli come vuoi.
> Basta che la differenza ti sia chiara (occhio che partono i calci in culo )


ma è ovvio che è chiara
vabbé che sono tonta ma fin qui ci arrivo (anche senza calci)


----------



## Clementine Kruczynski (1 Luglio 2014)

Clementine Kruczynski ha detto:


> ma è ovvio che è chiara
> vabbé che sono tonta ma fin qui ci arrivo (anche senza calci)



:calcio: :calcio: :calcio:


----------



## Apollonia (1 Luglio 2014)

Clementine Kruczynski ha detto:


> quando ti "innamori" di una persona che conosci solo virtualmente, che non hai mai incontrato, quindi non c'è sesso di mezzo, ma attrazione mentale, curiosità, desiderio, voglia di sentirsi, di raccontarsi, di comunicare e quant'altro


Eh, eh, poi quando ti incontri fai sesso, come ha fatto mio marito!


----------



## Scaredheart (1 Luglio 2014)

Minerva ha detto:


> bah


perchè dici così? almeno farfalla così facendo non perde tempo dietro persone con le quali non funzionerebbe(lasciando stare il fatto che sia sposata, nel quale non ci metto bocca), non se la racconta... è da ammirare in questo! Tante e tanti sanno che non funzionerebbe mai, ma ci vanno a letto perchè attratti e poi "costringono" a stare insieme, perchè sono andati a letto!


----------



## Scaredheart (1 Luglio 2014)

Clementine Kruczynski ha detto:


> ma io sono innamorata dell'ammmmmmore
> 
> cos'è sta cosa in mezzo?
> 
> ...


e lo mando a quel paese!


----------



## Trinità (1 Luglio 2014)

Minerva ha detto:


> non è amore, non è "solo sesso" che cazzarola é?
> svolgimento ...almeno un protocollo


Amore e sesso sono come il GUARDIACACCIA ed il BRACCONIERE
per essere un buon guardiacaccia si devono conoscere tutti i segreti del bracconiere
a sua volta per essere un furbo bracconiere si devono conoscere tutti i trucchi del guardiacaccia.
Quindi il guardiacaccia era un buon bracconiere, il bracconiere sarà un buon guardiacaccia.
Di mezzo ci sta solo la preda.


----------



## Scaredheart (1 Luglio 2014)

spleen ha detto:


> Se noi oggi non riusciamo a definire il rapporto di mezzo è perché non riusciamo compiutamente nemmeno a definire le sue due estremità cioè il rapporto di pura attrazione e la sostanza del rapporto di amore.


:up:

ps- speriamo avrò la stessa fortuna di tua moglie! :smile:


----------



## Minerva (1 Luglio 2014)

Trinità ha detto:


> Amore e sesso sono come il GUARDIACACCIA ed il BRACCONIERE
> per essere un buon guardiacaccia si devono conoscere tutti i segreti del bracconiere
> a sua volta per essere un furbo bracconiere si devono conoscere tutti i trucchi del guardiacaccia.
> Quindi il guardiacaccia era un buon bracconiere, il bracconiere sarà un buon guardiacaccia.
> Di mezzo ci sta solo la preda.


abbasso la caccia


----------



## Trinità (1 Luglio 2014)

Minerva ha detto:


> abbasso la caccia


Sono daccordo, comunque il più furbo bracconiere sarà il miglior guardiacaccia,sicuro


----------



## Higgins (1 Luglio 2014)

Clementine Kruczynski ha detto:


> bello, mi piace
> 
> speriamo non arrivi Joey a dirci vaffanculo





Joey Blow ha detto:


> Chiudete il thread.





Clementine Kruczynski ha detto:


> Chiedi a Farfie, è lei l'esperta





farfalla ha detto:


> Cretina :smile:


Peccato che non riesca a capire tutte ste battute che ovviamente nasceranno dalle passate frequentazioni, ma mi fate comunque divertire un sacco!!


----------



## Nocciola (1 Luglio 2014)

Hiking_the_Apps ha detto:


> Peccato che non riesca a capire tutte ste battute che ovviamente nasceranno dalle passate frequentazioni, ma mi fate comunque divertire un sacco!!


Io e Clem siamo amiche quindi capita che ci prendiamo in giro


----------



## Higgins (1 Luglio 2014)

farfalla ha detto:


> Io e Clem siamo amiche quindi capita che ci prendiamo in giro


Sì Sì, immaginavo! Era divertente, anche se non capivo il perché


----------



## Sbriciolata (2 Luglio 2014)

Clementine Kruczynski ha detto:


> ma è ovvio che è chiara
> vabbé che sono tonta ma fin qui ci arrivo (anche senza calci)


emmica per tutti, a quanto pare. Vorrei citare la leggendaria boccata d'aria che diventa polmonite.


----------



## sienne (2 Luglio 2014)

Ciao

attrazione, desiderio, curiosità ... sperimentare ... 


troppo per un'occhiata, poco per un cammino ... 



sienne


----------



## danny (2 Luglio 2014)

noia?


----------



## Nocciola (2 Luglio 2014)

danny ha detto:


> noia?


Direi proprio di no


----------



## Minerva (2 Luglio 2014)

anche il tiepido sentimento per un marito o una moglie .abitudine, affetto...sta nel mezzo


----------



## Nobody (2 Luglio 2014)

Minerva ha detto:


> *anche il tiepido sentimento per un marito o una moglie .abitudine, affetto*...sta nel mezzo


che cosa triste... brutto posto questo mezzo.


----------



## Minerva (2 Luglio 2014)

Nobody ha detto:


> che cosa triste... brutto posto questo mezzo.


se sta in mezzo ...la passione, quella vera che ti solleva a due metri da terra e ti liquefa il cervello manca


----------



## gas (2 Luglio 2014)

Clementine Kruczynski ha detto:


> quando ti "innamori" di una persona che conosci solo virtualmente, che non hai mai incontrato, quindi non c'è sesso di mezzo, ma attrazione mentale, curiosità, desiderio, voglia di sentirsi, di raccontarsi, di comunicare e quant'altro





farfalla ha detto:


> La parte finale la quoto e passi innamorare tra virgolette. L'amore per me é altro


ma esiste l'amore virtuale?
mah
potrebbe essere simpatia, desiderio, ma amore no... almeno per come concepisco l'amore io, quindi quoto farfalla


----------



## Nobody (2 Luglio 2014)

Minerva ha detto:


> se sta in mezzo ...la passione, *quella vera che ti solleva a due metri da terra e ti liquefa il cervello *manca


rimedia con l'whisky :smile:


----------



## Minerva (2 Luglio 2014)

Nobody ha detto:


> rimedia con l'whisky :smile:


chi?


----------



## Nocciola (2 Luglio 2014)

Minerva ha detto:


> se sta in mezzo ...la passione, quella vera che ti solleva a due metri da terra e ti liquefa il cervello manca


Non si può provare quella passione senza amare?
Chiedo eh


----------



## Nobody (2 Luglio 2014)

Minerva ha detto:


> chi?


chi vuole levitare e liquefarsi il cervello.


----------



## Minerva (2 Luglio 2014)

farfalla ha detto:


> Non si può provare quella passione senza amare?
> Chiedo eh


chiediamolo


----------



## Nocciola (2 Luglio 2014)

Minerva ha detto:


> chiediamolo



Lo chiedo anche a te:smile:


----------



## Minerva (2 Luglio 2014)

Nobody ha detto:


> chi vuole levitare e liquefarsi il cervello.


ah, ecco.mah


----------



## Minerva (2 Luglio 2014)

farfalla ha detto:


> Lo chiedo anche a te:smile:


non so ...a me se scatta la passione credo proprio di essere innamorata


----------



## Joey Blow (2 Luglio 2014)

Minerva ha detto:


> non so ...a me se scatta la passione credo proprio di essere innamorata


Scontata ma sincera, diciamo un sei meno: puoi migliorare.


----------



## Nocciola (2 Luglio 2014)

Minerva ha detto:


> non so ...a me se scatta la passione credo proprio di essere innamorata


ma ieri hai detto che hai fatto sesso senza essere innamorata
Quindi ti capita (capitato) di fare sesso senza passione?
Scusa le domande ma cerco di capire


----------



## Nobody (2 Luglio 2014)

Minerva ha detto:


> ah, ecco.mah


mai allargata con l'alcool? fa proprio quell'effetto lì... certo la passione amorosa il fegato la metabolizza meglio.


----------



## Tubarao (2 Luglio 2014)

Sentimento di mezzo è quando, anche se il sesso viene benissimo, se dovesse perdervi di vista, è più il dispiacere di non poterci più passare una serata a bere birra e dire cazzate rispetto a quello di non poterci fare più sesso.


----------



## Sbriciolata (2 Luglio 2014)

Tubarao ha detto:


> Sentimento di mezzo è quando, anche se il sesso viene benissimo, se dovesse perdervi di vista, è più il dispiacere di non poterci più passare una serata a bere birra e dire cazzate rispetto a quello di non poterci fare più sesso.


ecco. O perlomeno stanno alla pari.


----------



## Nocciola (2 Luglio 2014)

Tubarao ha detto:


> Sentimento di mezzo è quando, anche se il sesso viene benissimo, se dovesse perdervi di vista, è più il dispiacere di non poterci più passare una serata a bere birra e dire cazzate rispetto a quello di non poterci fare più sesso.



Bellissima definizione

Anche se mi hai messo tristezza


----------



## disincantata (2 Luglio 2014)

Minerva ha detto:


> non è amore, non è "solo sesso" che cazzarola é?
> svolgimento ...almeno un protocollo


E' abbracciare e farti stringere forte forte, senza che in quell'ora  esista nessun altro al mondo, da chi ti piace ma che per vari motivi deve tornare, e tu con lui, altrove.

Diversamente non lo vorresti. Non immagini. Non ci pensi proprio.

Magari e' cosi solo per chi non ha assolutamente progetti o aspettative....anzi.

E' un voler bene particolarmente espansivo solo x due e in un certo contesto.

Questo se hai altro a cui pensare.

Altrimenti diventa ossessione.


----------



## lolapal (2 Luglio 2014)

Tubarao ha detto:


> Sentimento di mezzo è quando, anche se il sesso viene benissimo, se dovesse perdervi di vista, è più il dispiacere di non poterci più passare una serata a bere birra e dire cazzate rispetto a quello di non poterci fare più sesso.


E' malinconico quello che hai scritto, ma credo di capirlo e anche di condividerlo.
Solo che non mi piace la definizione "sentimento di mezzo", è una contraddizione: in medio stat virtus, credo che l'equilibrio e il richiamo al contenimento siano in antitesi con il sentimento, l'innamoramento, la passione che comunque uniscono due persone, anche se per un periodo breve ma intenso... a meno che una persona non faccia sesso in giro come andare in palestra...
Ma mi sembra di capire, anche da quello che chiedeva Minerva, che non è una questione di solo sesso...


----------



## Buscopann (2 Luglio 2014)

A me diverte leggere. 
Ma continuo a ritenere che sia impossibile definire l'indefinibile. Ma va cmq premiato l'impegno :mrgreen:

Buscopann


----------



## Nobody (2 Luglio 2014)

Buscopann ha detto:


> A me diverte leggere.
> *Ma continuo a ritenere che sia impossibile definire l'indefinibile*. Ma va cmq premiato l'impegno :mrgreen:
> 
> Buscopann


:up:


----------



## Nicka (2 Luglio 2014)

Quando lo capisco poi lo dico...


----------



## spleen (2 Luglio 2014)

Minerva ha detto:


> anche il *tiepido* sentimento per un marito o una moglie .abitudine, *affetto*...sta nel mezzo


Scusa, ma col cavolo. Non sono d'accordo con questa affermazione specie quando è generalizzata.


----------



## Nobody (2 Luglio 2014)

spleen ha detto:


> Scusa, ma col cavolo. Non sono d'accordo con questa affermazione specie quando è generalizzata.


quella frase è di una tristezza disarmante...


----------



## spleen (2 Luglio 2014)

Nobody ha detto:


> quella frase è di una tristezza disarmante...


Concordo pienamente, e non è nemmeno realistica.


----------



## Sbriciolata (2 Luglio 2014)

spleen ha detto:


> Scusa, ma col cavolo. Non sono d'accordo con questa affermazione specie quando è generalizzata.


io credo che fosse una bella provocazione, se ho capito qualcosa di Minerva in questi anni


----------



## gas (2 Luglio 2014)

Nicka ha detto:


> Quando lo capisco poi lo dico...


ma non dovevi partire?
ci hai ripensato?


----------



## gas (2 Luglio 2014)

farfalla ha detto:


> ma ieri hai detto che hai fatto sesso senza essere innamorata
> Quindi ti capita (capitato) di fare sesso senza passione?
> Scusa le domande ma cerco di capire


credo, che si possa fare del sesso con passione anche senza essere innamorati


----------



## spleen (2 Luglio 2014)

Sbriciolata ha detto:


> io credo che fosse una bella provocazione, se ho capito qualcosa di Minerva in questi anni


Allora faccio ammenda, sono nuovo e spesso non capisco quando scherzate, comunque Nobody ha definito l'affermazione tristissima ed è anche quello che penso io, per dirla tutta secondo me anche la domanda iniziale mi sa' un poco di aria fritta, Concordo con Buscopann e ribadisco che definire questa ipotetica terra di nessuno è un po' un problema dal momento che si fa fatica a definire gli estremi che sono da una parte il desiderio puro, dall'altra la sostanza di amore.


----------



## Nocciola (2 Luglio 2014)

gas ha detto:


> credo, che si possa fare del sesso con passione anche senza essere innamorati


Condivido ovviamente


----------



## Nicka (2 Luglio 2014)

gas ha detto:


> ma non dovevi partire?
> ci hai ripensato?


E infatti sono in ferie...
Ora il balcone affaccia sul mare...


----------



## gas (2 Luglio 2014)

Nicka ha detto:


> E infatti sono in ferie...
> Ora il balcone affaccia sul mare...


quindi sei scesa dal davanzale....
è bello il tempo almeno?


----------



## Joey Blow (2 Luglio 2014)

Nicka ha detto:


> E infatti sono in ferie...
> Ora il balcone affaccia sul mare...


Ma invece di far finta di lavorare in mezzo a quella manica di ingegneri svantaggiati, in vacanza ti metti a navigare qui sopra?


----------



## lolapal (2 Luglio 2014)

Joey Blow ha detto:


> Ma invece di far finta di lavorare in mezzo a quella manica di ingegneri svantaggiati, in vacanza ti metti a navigare qui sopra?


E' che è difficile stare senza di te...


----------



## Joey Blow (2 Luglio 2014)

lolapal ha detto:


> E' che è difficile stare senza di te...


Come darti torto.


----------



## Nicka (2 Luglio 2014)

Joey Blow ha detto:


> Ma invece di far finta di lavorare in mezzo a quella manica di ingegneri svantaggiati, in vacanza ti metti a navigare qui sopra?


Ma non sono proprio ferie...ho solo cambiato casa per un 3 settimane...



Ovviamente a oltre 1000 km da casa...


----------



## lolapal (2 Luglio 2014)

Joey Blow ha detto:


> Come darti torto.


Per te è sicuramente impossibile!


----------



## Nicka (2 Luglio 2014)

gas ha detto:


> quindi sei scesa dal davanzale....
> è bello il tempo almeno?


Al mare è bello pure se tempesta!


----------



## Sbriciolata (2 Luglio 2014)

Nicka ha detto:


> Ma non sono proprio ferie...ho solo cambiato casa per un 3 settimane...
> 
> 
> 
> Ovviamente a oltre 1000 km da casa...


e adesso come fai a far metano?:mrgreen:


----------



## gas (2 Luglio 2014)

Nicka ha detto:


> Ma non sono proprio ferie...ho solo cambiato casa per un 3 settimane...
> 
> 
> 
> Ovviamente a oltre 1000 km da casa...





Sbriciolata ha detto:


> e adesso come fai a far metano?:mrgreen:


hai capito perchè siete andate assieme dal parrucchiere ieri....

fate metano assieme
.........................


----------



## Joey Blow (2 Luglio 2014)

Nicka ha detto:


> Ma non sono proprio ferie...ho solo cambiato casa per un 3 settimane...
> 
> 
> 
> Ovviamente a oltre 1000 km da casa...


E sei con uno degli ingegneri svantaggiati di cui sopra?


----------



## Minerva (2 Luglio 2014)

Buscopann ha detto:


> A me diverte leggere.
> Ma continuo a ritenere che sia impossibile definire l'indefinibile. Ma va cmq premiato l'impegno :mrgreen:
> 
> Buscopann


anche il tuo a scriverlo per la terza volta


----------



## Minerva (2 Luglio 2014)

Nobody ha detto:


> quella frase è di una tristezza disarmante...


concordo


----------



## Buscopann (2 Luglio 2014)

Minerva ha detto:


> anche il tuo a scriverlo per la terza volta


Ma io mica faccio fatica. Scrivo mezza riga e faccio copia-incolla :mrgreen:
Sono come i banner pubblicitari. Non farci caso. 

Buscopann


----------



## Sbriciolata (2 Luglio 2014)

Minerva ha detto:


> concordo


ma io ci avevo preso?:mrgreen:


----------



## Minerva (2 Luglio 2014)

Sbriciolata ha detto:


> ma io ci avevo preso?:mrgreen:


e te credo


----------



## Buscopann (2 Luglio 2014)

Sbriciolata ha detto:


> ma io ci avevo preso?:mrgreen:


Vabbè.. Non è che ci voleva la Montalcini per capire quello che voleva dire 

Buscopann


----------



## Sbriciolata (2 Luglio 2014)

Buscopann ha detto:


> Vabbè.. Non è che ci voleva la Montalcini per capire quello che voleva dire
> 
> Buscopann


non si sa mai, magari le si è affievolito il trasporto per il consorte causa prestante assistente.
Io chiedo, per non sbagliare


----------



## Minerva (2 Luglio 2014)

Sbriciolata ha detto:


> non si sa mai, magari le si è affievolito il trasporto per il consorte *causa prestante assistente.*
> Io chiedo, per non sbagliare


ci vuole altro.
comunque io vivo con passione il mio matrimonio, altrimenti ne sarei uscita..chi me lo fa fare, son giovane come l'acqua:mrgreen:


----------



## gas (2 Luglio 2014)

Minerva ha detto:


> ci vuole altro.
> comunque io vivo con passione il mio matrimonio, altrimenti ne sarei uscita..chi me lo fa fare, *son giovane come l'acqua:mrgreen:*


*
*dalle mie parti si dice come l'aglio :mrgreen:


----------



## Principessa (2 Luglio 2014)

Hellseven ha detto:


> Tipo respirare, aprire gli occhi, mangiare ecc cioè un gesto naturale più o meno istintivo e naturale?


Si, una cosa istintiva caricata di tanti significati per sentirci migliori.


----------



## Nicka (2 Luglio 2014)

Joey Blow ha detto:


> E sei con uno degli ingegneri svantaggiati di cui sopra?


Che stiano lontano da me almeno 20 giorni!!


----------



## Nicka (2 Luglio 2014)

Sbriciolata ha detto:


> e adesso come fai a far metano?:mrgreen:


Sono smacchinata...


----------



## Nobody (2 Luglio 2014)

Minerva ha detto:


> ci vuole altro.
> comunque io vivo con passione il mio matrimonio, altrimenti ne sarei uscita..chi me lo fa fare, *son giovane come l'acqua*:mrgreen:


mica tanto allora  ovviamente non mi riferivo al tuo matrimonio, ma a chi vive il matrimonio così.


----------



## Minerva (2 Luglio 2014)

Nobody ha detto:


> mica tanto allora  ovviamente non mi riferivo al tuo matrimonio, ma a chi vive il matrimonio così.


 riconcordo


----------



## Buscopann (2 Luglio 2014)

E cmq volevo dire una cosa, visto che nessuno l'ha ancora scritta.
Secondo me non si può definire l'indefinibile. 

Buscopann


----------



## Scaredheart (2 Luglio 2014)

Buscopann ha detto:


> E cmq volevo dire una cosa, *visto che nessuno l'ha ancora scritta.*
> Secondo me non si può definire l'indefinibile.
> 
> Buscopann


ma tu sei Buscopann supposte o compresse? perchè uno dei due l'aveva scritta!


----------



## Chiara Matraini (2 Luglio 2014)

Buscopann ha detto:


> E cmq volevo dire una cosa, visto che nessuno l'ha ancora scritta.
> Secondo me non si può definire l'indefinibile.
> 
> Buscopann


che poi l'evoluzione di certe discussioni mi fa dare ragione a JB quando dice che siamo una manica di svantaggiati

ma proprio nel senso più genuino del termine: si parla di cosa NON è amore (e quindi implicitamente di cosa dovrebbe essere) e ci si strugge perché a quanto pare, a parte minerva, nessuno lo sta vivendo.
e cosa c'è di più attinente allo svantaggio che piazzare un ideale traguardo e dolersi perché è troppo lontano? o semplicemente sottolineare quanto è lontano?

forse è quel _di mezzo _che non mi torna: perché non vedo come debba essere considerato un disvalore, ben sapendo quanto gli eccessi così sapientemente descritti come rivelazioni dell'amore (liquefare il cervello) sfocino spesso nella realtà (sì, la realtà, quello stato dove quasi tutte le cose sono _di mezzo_) e in molti casi in danni per niente collaterali.

ma se c'è qualcuno che lo sta vivendo appieno si faccia avanti a smentirmi. onesto.


----------



## Minerva (2 Luglio 2014)

Chiara Matraini ha detto:


> *che poi l'evoluzione di certe discussioni mi fa dare ragione a JB quando dice che siamo una manica di svantaggiati*
> 
> ma proprio nel senso più genuino del termine: si parla di cosa NON è amore (e quindi implicitamente di cosa dovrebbe essere) e ci si strugge perché a quanto pare, a parte minerva, nessuno lo sta vivendo.
> e cosa c'è di più attinente allo svantaggio che piazzare un ideale traguardo e dolersi perché è troppo lontano? o semplicemente sottolineare quanto è lontano?
> ...


interessante il tuo intervento ma mi piacerebbe mi spiegassi perché si debba cogliere l'orrenda abitudine di dover battezzare gli utenti ogni santa volta.
gratuitamente perché davvero non ne vedo l'utilità


----------



## Minerva (2 Luglio 2014)

anche la testata francamente mi pareva eccessiva , a dire la verità.per un po' posso anche riderci sopra ma un minimo di rispetto manteniamolo


----------



## lolapal (2 Luglio 2014)

Chiara Matraini ha detto:


> che poi l'evoluzione di certe discussioni mi fa dare ragione a JB quando dice che siamo una manica di svantaggiati
> 
> ma proprio nel senso più genuino del termine: si parla di cosa NON è amore (e quindi implicitamente di cosa dovrebbe essere) e ci si strugge perché a quanto pare, a parte minerva, nessuno lo sta vivendo.
> e cosa c'è di più attinente allo svantaggio che piazzare un ideale traguardo e dolersi perché è troppo lontano? o semplicemente sottolineare quanto è lontano?
> ...


Ciao Chiara. :smile:
Il "di mezzo" non è un disvalore in sé... a mio modesto avviso l'equilibrio dato dallo stare in mezzo stride con le emozioni che comunque si provano. E le emozioni non sono equilibrate, sono sempre movimenti ampi e poco controllati.
Ci sono modi e circostanze diversi per provare amore...


----------



## Chiara Matraini (2 Luglio 2014)

Minerva ha detto:


> interessante il tuo intervento ma mi piacerebbe mi spiegassi perché si debba cogliere l'orrenda abitudine di dover battezzare gli utenti ogni santa volta.
> gratuitamente perché davvero non ne vedo l'utilità



diciamo che l'immagine dello svantaggio è interessante per me: non la ritengo offensiva, ma probatoria di un sentimento di mancanza che ci accomuna - chi più, chi meno.
effettivamente ritenevo di usarla scevra dalla verve polemica di jb

e approfitto per specificare che l'utilizzo un concetto espresso da te (cervello liquefatto) non era una critica a te


----------



## Clementine Kruczynski (2 Luglio 2014)

Minerva ha detto:


> anche la testata francamente mi pareva eccessiva , a dire la verità.per un po' posso anche riderci sopra ma un minimo di rispetto manteniamolo


Quale testata?


----------



## Chiara Matraini (2 Luglio 2014)

lolapal ha detto:


> Ciao Chiara. :smile:
> Il "di mezzo" non è un disvalore in sé... a mio modesto avviso l'equilibrio dato dallo stare in mezzo stride con le emozioni che comunque si provano. E le emozioni non sono equilibrate, sono sempre movimenti ampi e poco controllati.
> *Ci sono modi e circostanze diversi per provare amore.*..



anche composti ed equilibrati, a mio avviso 

qualcuno ha parlato di passione, che ha la sua radice nel verbo patire: uno stato che non dovrebbe aver a che fare con ciò che tutti cercano come fonte di benessere


----------



## sienne (2 Luglio 2014)

Ciao

parlando in generale ... 
alcune cose, vanno vissute nel mezzo. 
Non ci si può muovere solo negli estremi ... 
Ci si mette in salute, sinceramente. 

Per il resto ... rimango per ora per come l'ho già detta. 
E non ci vedo nessun tipo di valore ... 


sienne


----------



## Fiammetta (2 Luglio 2014)

Vorrei tanto partecipare ma questo sentimento di mezzo non mi è familiare ... :singleeye: niente mezze misure :smile:


----------



## Chiara Matraini (2 Luglio 2014)

Minerva ha detto:


> anche la testata francamente mi pareva eccessiva , a dire la verità.per un po' posso anche riderci sopra ma un minimo di rispetto manteniamolo



è la capoeira :mrgreen:

ieri sera in una roda solo donne ce le siamo suonate di santa ragione


----------



## Clementine Kruczynski (2 Luglio 2014)

Ma cosa c'entra la testata?


----------



## lolapal (2 Luglio 2014)

Chiara Matraini ha detto:


> *anche composti ed equilibrati,* a mio avviso
> 
> qualcuno ha parlato di passione, che ha la sua radice nel verbo patire: uno stato che non dovrebbe aver a che fare con ciò che tutti cercano come fonte di benessere


E' probabile che questo io lo debba ancora imparare...


----------



## Chiara Matraini (2 Luglio 2014)

Fiammetta ha detto:


> Vorrei tanto partecipare ma *questo sentimento di mezzo* non mi è familiare ... :singleeye: niente mezze misure :smile:




[video=youtube_share;5WPjDPOwuV4]http://youtu.be/5WPjDPOwuV4[/video]


----------



## Minerva (2 Luglio 2014)

Chiara Matraini ha detto:


> diciamo che l'immagine dello svantaggio è interessante per me: non la ritengo offensiva, ma probatoria di un sentimento di mancanza che ci accomuna - chi più, chi meno.
> effettivamente ritenevo di usarla scevra dalla verve polemica di jb
> 
> e approfitto per specificare che l'utilizzo un concetto espresso da te (cervello liquefatto) non era una critica a te


va bene ma se non facciamo certe premesse secondo me ci si capisce lo stesso con la stessa efficacia .


----------



## Clementine Kruczynski (2 Luglio 2014)

Perché non mi caga nessuno?


----------



## Chiara Matraini (2 Luglio 2014)

Clementine Kruczynski ha detto:


> Ma cosa c'entra la testata?



una volta dissi a minerva che se la sarebbe meritata :mexican:


----------



## Fiammetta (2 Luglio 2014)

Chiara Matraini ha detto:


> [video=youtube_share;5WPjDPOwuV4]http://youtu.be/5WPjDPOwuV4[/video]


:amici:


----------



## Fiammetta (2 Luglio 2014)

Clementine Kruczynski ha detto:


> Perché non mi caga nessuno?


:bacio:


----------



## lothar57 (2 Luglio 2014)

Clementine Kruczynski ha detto:


> Perché non mi caga nessuno?


Seee...lo racconti,una donna come te,deve solo schioccare le dita,per decidere chi sara,l'eletto


----------



## Minerva (2 Luglio 2014)

lothar57 ha detto:


> Seee...lo racconti,una donna come te,deve solo schioccare le dita,per decidere chi sara,l'eletto


madonna ...in agguato nell'ombra stavi


----------



## Clementine Kruczynski (2 Luglio 2014)

Chiara Matraini ha detto:


> una volta dissi a minerva che se la sarebbe meritata :mexican:


A me una volta Joey mi ha detto che voleva ammazzarmi a sassate


----------



## Chiara Matraini (2 Luglio 2014)

Minerva ha detto:


> madonna ...in agguato nell'ombra stavi


:rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:


----------



## Chiara Matraini (2 Luglio 2014)

Clementine Kruczynski ha detto:


> A me una volta Joey mi ha detto che voleva ammazzarmi a sassate



perché? eri sopravvissuta al bombardamento atomico su milano? :rotfl:


----------



## Clementine Kruczynski (2 Luglio 2014)

lothar57 ha detto:


> Seee...lo racconti,una donna come te,deve solo schioccare le dita,per decidere chi sara,l'eletto


Ehhhhh... Non sono mica quella dell'avatar! Quella é Kate Winslet!


----------



## Clementine Kruczynski (2 Luglio 2014)

Chiara Matraini ha detto:


> perché? eri sopravvissuta al bombardamento atomico su milano? :rotfl:



Mi pare che fosse perché gli avevo detto che lo sapevo che in fondo mi vuole bene


----------



## lothar57 (2 Luglio 2014)

Clementine Kruczynski ha detto:


> Ehhhhh... Non sono mica quella dell'avatar! Quella é Kate Winslet!


''Clem''piantala,nn fare l'indiana,...?..


----------



## Buscopann (3 Luglio 2014)

Scaredheart ha detto:


> ma tu sei Buscopann supposte o compresse? perchè uno dei due l'aveva scritta!


Io sono io e basta. Soffro solo di amnesia acuta.
Per caso qualcuno ha già scritto che non si può definire l'indefinibile?  Nel caso lo dico io.

Buscopann


----------



## spleen (3 Luglio 2014)

Buscopann ha detto:


> Io sono io e basta. Soffro solo di amnesia acuta.
> Per caso qualcuno ha già scritto che non si può definire l'indefinibile?  Nel caso lo dico io.
> 
> Buscopann


Si, io, e ti ho citato.  ma non ci hanno cagato neanche di striscio.


----------



## sienne (3 Luglio 2014)

Ciao

diamo allora una definizione o un termine a questo stato di mezzo ... 

essere granzati ... patentiamo questo termine ... 


sienne


----------



## Fiammetta (3 Luglio 2014)

sienne ha detto:


> Ciao
> 
> diamo allora una definizione o un termine a questo stato di mezzo ...
> 
> ...


Granzati?


----------



## sienne (3 Luglio 2014)

Fiammetta ha detto:


> Granzati?



Ciao 

non ti piace? ... allora diciamo ... essere zugati ... 

troppo per un'occhiata ... troppo poco per un impegno ... 

definiamo  l'indefinibile ... 


PS: è vero, questi termini fanno piangere ... inventa te uno ... :mrgreen:


sienne


----------



## Chiara Matraini (3 Luglio 2014)

Buscopann ha detto:


> Io sono io e basta. Soffro solo di amnesia acuta.
> Per caso qualcuno ha già scritto che non si può definire l'indefinibile?  Nel caso lo dico io.
> 
> Buscopann



ma mi hai letto o cosa?


----------



## Nobody (3 Luglio 2014)

lolapal ha detto:


> E' probabile che questo io lo debba ancora imparare...


non impararlo troppo, twin :smile:


----------



## Buscopann (3 Luglio 2014)

spleen ha detto:


> Si, io, e ti ho citato.  *ma non ci hanno cagato neanche di striscio*.


Ci rifaremo nella prossima vita.
Facciamoci una briscola va. Dai tu le carte?

Buscopann


----------



## Buscopann (3 Luglio 2014)

Chiara Matraini ha detto:


> ma mi hai letto o cosa?


Certo che ti ho letta. io ti leggo sempre!
Nonostante i miei recenti problemi di memoria sei una delle persone che leggo più spesso Chiara..

...

...

...

Chiara...ehm..Chiara chi? sei nuova?

Buscopann


----------



## Buscopann (3 Luglio 2014)

E cmq ricordatevi:
Non si può definire l'indefinibile. Mi pare che nessuno lo abbia mai scritto in questa discussione

Buscopann


----------



## Nobody (3 Luglio 2014)

Buscopann ha detto:


> E cmq ricordatevi:
> *Non si può definire l'indefinibile.* Mi pare che nessuno lo abbia mai scritto in questa discussione
> 
> Buscopann


è l'incipit del Tao teh Ching:  il Tao che puoi nominare non è l'eterno Tao :smile:


----------



## Scaredheart (3 Luglio 2014)

Buscopann ha detto:


> Io sono io e basta. Soffro solo di amnesia acuta.
> Per caso qualcuno ha già scritto che non si può definire l'indefinibile?  Nel caso lo dico io.
> 
> Buscopann


se hai finito le compresse te le vado a ricomprare!


----------

